

Security researcher may be the intruder behind apples developer center shutdown - JoeCoo7
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2013/07/security-researcher-may-be-the-intruder-behind-apples-developer-center-shutdown

======
OwGrk
There is a big possibility.

